# nc lock walleye & sauger



## natedaniels

Anyone tried yet i got the itch... I have seen a few cars there but im sure they are for cats but if they are using chubs or minnows they will b able to let us know if they are coming in.The last time i was down there it was at the 6th step on the pier thats really low.Im gessing thats good for the wv side but not for the ohio.Please post anything


----------



## joebertin

I was planning on heading down this weekend, but it looks
like nothing but rain.


----------



## lil goose

it should be starting anytime now!


----------



## natedaniels

Im going in the morning to the ohio side ill post as soon as i get back.


----------



## natedaniels

no minnows and no luck im looking for minnows and going back b4 dark i know there in there just have to get them to eat


----------



## natedaniels

Its only 41 and raining but they are in there.Fished 6-9pm 3 sauger and 8 white bass. Sauger was 12-16 inches nothing to brag about but its still early dont know the water temp but its a hell of alot warmer than the air temp.Minnows seem to b a must.


----------



## joebertin

Thanks for the report Nate.


----------



## natedaniels

The water is up to 5th tie off or bell not sure square thing on peir lol.Fished 630am to 8am.Caught 23 white bass average size about 12in.My minnows wasnt in the water long enough for an eye or sauger to find it.Would have been a good day for the kids.Still no hitts on grubs tipped or not.


----------



## natedaniels

has anyone tried fishing 500+ views an no post please let us know if u fished ohio or wv side


----------



## Rivarat

Nate been fishing o WV side. Lots of Wipers. Caught a couple Sauger but no Walleyes. Standing on the wall now, I'll let ya know if it picks up. J.Str8


----------



## natedaniels

Thanks for the post rivarat.Im going to try the ohio side in the morning.


----------



## natedaniels

Fished 7-9 ohio side 2sauger 1walleye 5white bass ran out if minnows. 3/8ounce sinker on bottom with two floaters about a foot apart no grub just 2 min per floater.Slowly real and stop about every 3 ft.


----------



## natedaniels

Who has minnows? Can someone tell me a bait shop close to nc that has them.


----------



## mrtwister_jbo

were you coming from????
twister


----------



## natedaniels

Wellsville mrtwister.


----------



## mrtwister_jbo

you can try sportsman trading post in wintersville or pools bait shop on coalhill rd in steubenville.i know sportsman had them last week.
twister


----------



## natedaniels

thanks twister


----------



## natedaniels

Looks like a good weekend for sauger and eyes,anyone planing on going down?


----------



## joebertin

Yeah, I'll be down this weekend. Wanted to go perching at Erie,
but there's going to be a big blow.


----------



## snake69

Gonna be tricky casting. They're calling for a sw wind and lots of it...that means from the WV side, you'll be throwing *into* the wind!


----------



## joebertin

Snake, I was planning on doing some trolling and vertical jigging.

Sat WSW 24 mph, Sun WSW 16 mph. From the Ohio side.

Sunday might be the best day?


----------



## snake69

Joe,
Sunday looks to be 150% better than Saturday:Highs in the mid 60's, SW winds 10 to 15, chance of rain 30%....! If I had my druthers, that would be the day. Plus, from a boat, you can put your back to the wind....unless you are the one runnin the trolling motor! If you go, let us know! And good luck to you.


----------



## n8als

natedaniels said:


> Who has minnows? Can someone tell me a bait shop close to nc that has them.


Call the bait shop in Highlandtown (out by the high school). 1-330-679-0300


----------



## natedaniels

n8als said:


> Call the bait shop in Highlandtown (out by the high school). 1-330-679-0300


I did about a week ago and they was out.She told me they doubt they will get anymore till spring.


----------



## natedaniels

Fished tonight 9:30pm till midnight ohio side 3 sauger 1 walleye and 23 white bass.Started catching white bass as soon as i got there one after another.Was almost imposible to keep a minnow in the water.Then about 10.45pm they must have moved out.I caught walleye and sauger all by 11.Then 11 to midnight not a single hit.


----------



## boonecreek

u all fishing out of a boat?


----------



## natedaniels

No Boon im fishing on shore.


----------



## natedaniels

No fishing today unless your name is dorthy!


----------



## boonecreek

u all ever use those floating jig head?


----------



## natedaniels

Thats about all i ever use.3/8 ounce sinker on bottom with two floaters about a foot apart above.grubs and tipped with minnows


----------



## boonecreek

what do u meen by floater?


----------



## natedaniels

This is what i use its a reular jig head only made out of polytyrene.


----------



## hewhofishes68

natedaniels said:


> Who has minnows? Can someone tell me a bait shop close to nc that has them.


Have u tryed cetching your own bait? I used to fish down there alot in the early 90's and it seemed the bigger the bait the bigger the eyes and plenty of other fish too. Just a thought, I got alot of faith in them creek chubs, I've brought some huge eyes out of there on both sides of the river.Then i got to likin pike island better and the feeder creek that comes in a martin's ferry.ONly place ive ever fished where someone asked me to cut there line with a fish on....lol My forearms where burnin that day to frome reelin um in..not been down in along time maybe hit it in January allways a good trip then....Brian


----------



## natedaniels

hewhofishes68 said:


> Have u tryed cetching your own bait? I used to fish down there alot in the early 90's and it seemed the bigger the bait the bigger the eyes and plenty of other fish too. Just a thought, I got alot of faith in them creek chubs, I've brought some huge eyes out of there on both sides of the river.Then i got to likin pike island better and the feeder creek that comes in a martin's ferry.ONly place ive ever fished where someone asked me to cut there line with a fish on....lol My forearms where burnin that day to frome reelin um in..not been down in along time maybe hit it in January allways a good trip then....Brian


Yes Brian chubs are the best.Most times im putting two minnows on one hook.They dont seem to want the small ones at all.The way i have been working lately if i get a few min i dont wanna spend them catching bait is the only reason i havent been.Thanks for the input and u dont have to wait till january.Im leaving with half a limit in a few hrs so in a few weeks it will b on.


----------



## natedaniels

Never rule out a quick fishing trip.Fished 6:30pm till 8pm 10/19.Fishing with 2 polls.With 3/4 ounce egg sinker on bottom and 2 regular #6 hooks.Large bass minnows hooked through eyes. Cast both polls out and reel in slack wait about a min or so and reel in really really slow.Grab other poll and repeat.I would eiter catch a fish or get a hit almost everytime.5 sauger 1 22" walleye 1 smallmouth bass and who knows how many white bass didnt feel like counting.And its still early im having a blast.


----------



## joebertin

Nate, were you fishing from the shore?


----------



## natedaniels

Yes joe inline with end of peir on ohio side.


----------



## joebertin

Nate, where do you usually get your bait?


----------



## natedaniels

Browns hardware in tilltonsville down by pike island.


----------



## joebertin

Is there anything in Toronto?


----------



## Doboy

joebertin said:


> Nate, where do you usually get your bait?


Hello Joe,
I can't remember where you live?
But we usually stop at "Reds Bait" in N Lima, on rt 7. Or that bait shop on rt2 
under the Ohio River rt30 bridge. Hope it helps & that they are still OPEN!
Head'n down tomorrow & or Monday,,, & WE'LL NEED BAIT TOO! 

Hello natedaniels,,, THEY STILL HIT'N'???


----------



## joebertin

Doboy, thanks.

I live in Boardman. Yes, I've been to both of them.
Lately I've been launching at Toronto and was hoping
there was something in Toronto.

I'm heading down there shortly.

I'll be in a black Lund tiller.


----------



## natedaniels

I'm sorry guys I'm no help this weekend. I'm in geneva.I fished here for a few didn't catch anything but a 3lb largemouth not even a hit the rest of the time.


----------



## joebertin

Went to the river yesterday. Fished right below the dam.
Hooked two with blade baits, but didn't land anything.
Buoys are still in the water, which prevents fishing beyond the end of the lock.
Water is a little high, and faster than usual.
Should have tried down river by Brown's Island, didn't have the time.
Met one other boat at the Toronto launch.
One fisherman on the Ohio side for a couple of hours.
Water temp was 57.
Not much going on yet.


----------



## Doboy

Stopped at RED's Bait In N. Lima, got fatheads & shinners. She opens at 8.
Got to the river, Ohio side, at 9, still foggy,,, only 2 other guys bank fishing, locals, catching NOTHING!
After 4 hours, THEY caught 1 nice sauger & 1 smallie. I caught just 1 smallie!

3 or 4 bass boats on the river, Flying around, didn't see them catch'n anything. They went upriver through the lock one at a time, which kinda ruined it for the us Ohio side bank fisherman. 
Water flowing up river,,, Water flowing down river, x 3!!! 
Snag-snag-Snag!!! Muddied-up the river REAL good! 

THEY left then & I left around noon. 
I went up and hit the Mahoning. Water dropped +- 2'
I hit the spot where I caught those 4 dandy walleyes a cupla days ago.
Caught NOTHING but one smallie in 2 hrs!.
I'll go again after the next rain. 
Deer hunting tomorrow,,, STEELHEAD'N Bula on tuesday. 
Hope You guys have better luck!


----------



## natedaniels

I never see anyone down there in boats catching anything.Im going in about an hr or so ill c if anything has changed.Ill post pics this time also just so u guys dont think im pulling your chain.


----------



## natedaniels

I would say its getting really close no white bass!!!!! Fished ohio side 7pm to 9pm.Barges were killing me, at one point both gates were open at once letting 2 full barges out never seen that b4.There wasnt any way to sit and fish.I had to put on a few floaters and kept casting aginst the current.Still came home with a limit in 2hrs.3 walleye 7 sauger the large eye is 21in the sauger are alot smaller.


----------



## joebertin

Nate, nice catch. Minnies?

I usually do pretty well there in boat with shad raps, vibees, and 
jigs with 3" white twister tails.


----------



## natedaniels

Yes joe, 3/4 ounce sinner 2 floating jig heads char/orange with a char grub Tipped with minnos. There is a pic a few post back.


----------



## Daveo76

Nice job Nate


----------



## Doboy

Awesome Job Nate!
I'm just gonna have to SIT next to you the next time you go down!! 
I told your story to the 2 locals that were fishing next to me,,, I hope they get on OGF to see these pics, 'cause they WERE TOTAL NON-BELIEVERS!


----------



## natedaniels

Your more than welcome to sit by me. But just to let u know my buddy has tried and normaly it don't work lol.I drive a yellow 2002 ford escape.This may be one of the most important things I forgot to mention I use 10lb spider wire braid 2lb diameter.U can feel everything cause most walleye sit and just chomp. Good luck buddy and always remember low water is good on the wv side high water is the best for ohio


----------



## pikeguy

Hey Nate, do you ever get any doubles while fishing with 2 jigheads? Just curious. Could be a heckuva fight!


----------



## Doboy

pikeguy said:


> Hey Nate, do you ever get any doubles while fishing with 2 jigheads? Just curious. Could be a heckuva fight!



Hey pikeguy, "TWO JIGS"!
WAS THAT YOU ON THE OHIO SIDE,,,FISH SOUTH OF US LAST NIGHT?
There was a guy casting 2 lead-head jigs w green twisters.
If it was,,, THANKS again for the advise AND that NICE walleye! 

The 3 of us started fishing around 5pm and stayed till 8pm.
We ended up landing 15 fish. Lost 4 or 5 NICE ones on the way in!
I think I missed at least 10 more hits where they stole my minnie!
And I'm using VERY sharp red tru-turn hooks????? 

We tried what natedaniels said to do,,, 1/2oz egg slip-sinker with 2 jigs or floaters below.

If you casted out too far & just let it sit you wouldn't get a nibble!
YOU HAD TO KEEP IT MOVIN'! Drag it in 6" at a time,,, just enough to make that 1/2 oz egg thump the bottom. They were honing in on the sound or vibes.
10 seconds later you had a hit! Problem was, the sauger, walleyes & hybrids were picking it up and headed towards shore, into the rip-rap/ rocks!

The river is going up to 18+ feet this week end. We'll be back down there to try it again!

OH, by the way,,, I was talking to the guy ( and his very personable son) who is going to sell LIVE BAIT,,, MINNOWS, SKIPPIES, SHAD, WHATEVER,,, RIGHT ACROSS THE STREET FROM THE FLAGS! 
I CAN'T WAIT!
I told him to get on OGF and to KEEP US INFORMED OF HIS PROGRESS!
(Thanks for ALL THE INFO,, AND GOOD LUCK TO YA!)


----------



## joebertin

Doboy, great report. Thanks for letting us know about
the new bait shop.


----------



## Doboy

joebertin said:


> Doboy, great report. Thanks for letting us know about
> the new bait shop.



Thanks Joe,
I told the bait shop owner that you'd be the first person through the DOOR!! 
FYI,,, He's been fishing the river his whole life! MAN, did he give me some good info,,,,He also fishes Erie & North Carolina coast. I like this guy


----------



## joebertin

Doboy, that's great! Do you have his name and phone number?


----------



## natedaniels

pikeguy said:


> Hey Nate, do you ever get any doubles while fishing with 2 jigheads? Just curious. Could be a heckuva fight!


Awesome report pike glad to see someone else getting to enjoy thease nice weather fish. Yes i get alot like that in the late spring.Last yr my 9 yr old daughter caught 2 keepers at once.Once all the small males get in there i bet u could get 10 at once if u used that many hooks


----------



## StarkFisherman

natedaniels said:


> who knows how many white bass didnt feel like counting.And its still early im having a blast.



Where did you catch the white bass at?


----------



## natedaniels

StarkFisherman said:


> Where did you catch the white bass at?


Ohio side down from the flags.There all gone now the water is alot colder.Well atleast i quit catching any.


----------



## natedaniels

5 cars at dam on ohio side a half hr ago.Im guessing they are killing them.


----------



## Doboy

natedaniels said:


> 5 cars at dam on ohio side a half hr ago.Im guessing they are killing them.


Thanks Nate,
I'll let you know.


----------



## natedaniels

Whats up Doboy no update?


----------



## Doboy

natedaniels said:


> Whats up Doboy no update?


No Update Nate.
Went deer hunting instead! 'Sposeta go hunting again tomorrow. Seeing bucks everyday. No taggin'
If we quit seeing bucks,,, we'll go back to fishing!! 
Bummer is,,, River is really dropping,,, under 14'.

I did fish the Mahoning for 2 hrs. before dark. WE got 1 crappie, 1 smallie & 1 bigmouth. ALL SMALL. NO CATS!!???


----------



## snake69

I took a vacation day for tomorrow and expect to do *VERY WELL*. Will get around to posting in a day or two....


----------



## snake69

Beautiful day today! Got there and seen #2 wicket on WV side closed and knew it wouldn't be fantastic. Took all day to get our fish. Only left with 15...no big ones, no eyes! Caught one eye all day...maybe 15". Biggest fish..maybe 16.5...alot of smaller fish. Threw back maybe 8-9 small fish.
Met River Rat and Doboy. Nice to meet the both of you. Hey...we'll meet again.........! Probably make it down again this weekend. Anybody know if the guy up in Chester has minnies?


----------



## Doboy

Yo snake,,,
I think it was RiverRat that said that the bait shop on rt2 is still open. We usually get ours at Reds in N. Lime on rt7. She opens at 8. Good count!

Hope that this next rain & the cooler weather kicks 'em in gear!!
ONE OF THESE DAYS I'm gonna catch a limit!! 

We learned alot, on the wall today,,, THANKS to all the helpfull guys,,,
Paul & I ended up with 1 throw-back walleye, 3 sauger, 5 wipers, 3 smallies, AND my little flat-head, and we could't get to the "good spot" till 2pm!
Next Time,,,


----------



## snake69

I've been to Red's before, but it's so far out of the way for me. It actually adds about 30 miles and 45 mins to my trip....too much. Gonna try another spot I heard of.. Yea, you were telling me of the "turn on" on the wall. Sorry, not my type of fish. I still say if the #2 wicket was opened, we'd have done great. Look forward to seein' and chattin' with ya a bit more....later!
By the way, guy in Chester actually counts *EVERY SINGLE MINNOW*!! I'll give someone else my buisness. Minnies are* NOT* that damn expensive. They want to be that particular...I'll go elsewhere!!!!


----------



## Doboy

Hello Snake,
For how much that you fish and the trouble that you (and many others ) have
finding bait, you should do what a friend of mine does.
The bait delivery truck goes passed their house! They buy them by the pound and keep them in an old fridge or chest freezer, outfitted with a commercial grade air pump,,, you can get the fish food & chemicals from the delivery truck too.
I still have the de-foamer, food etc. here in 1 gallon jugs.

We get fatheads by the pound in the spring,,, when we start going through 
8-10 doz. a day!!,,, fishing for crappies, smallies, red-eyes & perch!
AND when those &^%$#@!! bait shops start charging $4.00 + for a DOZ. emeralds, we use our OWN fat-heads (cut in half) & or cut bait for limits of perch!

YA, keeping your own bait IS A PITA at times,,, but the time & even the gas to go out-of-the-way to get them,,, makes it worth while!

BTW Snake, shoot me a PM and Ill tell ya where we get the bait @ $10-$12 bucks,,, BY-THE-POUND.


----------



## joebertin

Went to NC Sunday around 2:00PM. Trolled the WV side with jointed
Shad Raps in 12 fow. Caught some nice smallies, and white bass.
The wind was ridiculous, must have been 3' waves rolling north against
the current. Haven't seen the river like that before.


----------



## snake69

Joe,
Did you notice another boat down there near the dam area? I'm guessin' he was in his Ranger. Talked to him Sunday before he went and again on Monday...says he caught alot of stipers or wipers (honestly...I forget which) and some smallies but NOT the walleye/saugers/saugeye he was targeting!


----------



## joebertin

Yeah Snake, there was another boat on the WV side about 100' south
of the last gate. Didn't see him land anything, but didn't really watch him
that closely. I was in a black Lund Rebel tiller.


----------

